# site height



## viperassasin (Oct 28, 2005)

was wondering can anyone tell me do I measure my site height on my scope from the center of the bore to the center of the scope or the bottom of the scope i need it for ballistic data.


----------



## alsatian (Dec 9, 2005)

This would be measured from centerline of the bore to centerline of the scope. You are wanting to know the offset between the line of sight and the boreline.


----------



## viperassasin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes whatever is refered to as site height when using a ballistic calculator that asks for the sieght hieght.


----------

